# International Driving Permit



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I just got into johannesburg on a short term work visa.

The company has offered me a car but the issue is that i was unable to get the International driving permit from India as i had to leave as soon as my visa was done.

Now, Can anyone guide me in how can i legally drive in South Africa.

My drivers license is in English, so can AA provide me a International drivers permit.

Thank You.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

gsakhare said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just got into johannesburg on a short term work visa.
> 
> ...


If your drivers license is in English you are fine. I've never had a problem with driving on my American license.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The AA should be able to issue an international driving permit.


----------

